
Be Impatient - akeck
https://www.benkuhn.net/impatient/
======
pmdulaney
Hmmm...

I would say this instead: Learning how to deal with your impatience is a way
of learning how to deal with the fact that you are not in control of your
universe -- a good skill to have. Impatience is symptomatic of stress and I
think just about all of us could do with less stress.

